# 5GHz Club 3.0



## Durvelle27 (Jun 24, 2014)

I wanted to renew the old 5ghz club II.. Therefor we will be limiting this to i7/i5 AM3 and up. no core2 or AM2 or below. Lets get the lists started gents. I myself will be joining


*Manditory:*

CPU-Z proof. Preferably submitted to the hall of fame.

[Intel]



# | Name | CPU | Motherboard | Clock

1
 | rickss69 | I7-965 | EVGA SLI classified | 
5013mhz
[AMD]



# | Name | CPU | Motherboard | Clock

1
 | rickss69 | 1090T | Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P | 
5700mhz
2
 | Durvelle27 | FX-8350 | M5A97 EVO |5500mhz
3
 | cdawall | 550 X2 | M4A78T-E | 
5062mhz
4
 | Durvelle27 | A10-6800K | FM2-A85XMA-E35 | 5014mhz


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 5, 2015)

It's ugly as hell, but I made it.
Xeon x5660 @ 5022.1mhz

http://valid.x86.fr/cnyxu8


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 5, 2015)

Xorium said:


> It's ugly as hell, but I made it.
> Xeon x5660 @ 5022.1mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cnyxu8


 
I'm not doing that to my poor Westmere chip..

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2063267
http://valid.canardpc.com/2861123
http://valid.canardpc.com/xqlrui
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2542228
http://valid.canardpc.com/ruup13
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2525409
http://valid.canardpc.com/2891863
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2411349
http://valid.x86.fr/vv04ap
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2420764
http://valid.canardpc.com/ev925l I guess x5660 has been done 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2284794
http://valid.canardpc.com/heyqh8
http://valid.canardpc.com/2894145
http://valid.canardpc.com/2897134
http://valid.canardpc.com/llyyjn


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 5, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> I'm not doing that to my poor Westmere chip..
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/ev925l I guess x5660 has been done



 I'm guessing it recovered well since you didn't remember 

Luckily mine is showing no signs of degradation, I kept the temps under very close observation.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Jan 5, 2015)

I might try to join with my westmere chip.


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2015)

I wish my 8350 had the legs to get up there. It's pretty stable at 4.8GHz, but even 1.55-1.60v doesn't give it much of a fighting chance at 5GHz. Been having voltage issues (voltage is always about 0.15v higher than what I set it to).

I'll see if I can join with my new hardware though.


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 5, 2015)

Dbiggs9 said:


> I might try to join with my westmere chip.


I wouldn't unless you have icewater at least..
That chip did die..pretty much..
I booted on water with same settings as on cold. oops


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 5, 2015)

check my signature |
CPU- FX 8320 MOBO: ASRock 990FX Extreme 4 FREQ 4999.73MHz

EDIT: TPU seems to have removed the link...
http://valid.x86.fr/rthd7h


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 5, 2015)

xvi said:


> I wish my 8350 had the legs to get up there. It's pretty stable at 4.8GHz, but even 1.55-1.60v doesn't give it much of a fighting chance at 5GHz. Been having voltage issues (voltage is always about 0.15v higher than what I set it to).
> 
> I'll see if I can join with my new hardware though.



Man that last 200mhz from 4,8ghz to 5 was a nightmare. I had to add roughly 0.35v to get it -_-
However this chip clocks really nice up to 4,6-4.8 with lowish volts.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

maybe i will join too.

my Chip doesnt need that much to be overclocked at 5.0Ghz


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 5, 2015)

Wow, this is an old thread.  Need another column for cooling.  I won't go into other requirements like stability, etc.  I guess getting into windows and running CPUz is the only requirement?



Xorium said:


> It's ugly as hell, but I made it.
> Xeon x5660 @ 5022.1mhz
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/cnyxu8



Nice... what are you cooling with?


----------



## Henkenator68NL (Jan 5, 2015)

well after a little digging I was surprised to find quite a few 5000+ OC's 

AMD FX-6300: 5310MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/25j5wc


Intel Core i7 2700K: 5099MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/k9jkua


Intel Core i7 3770K: 5300MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2899677


Core i7 4770K: 5099MHZ
http://valid.x86.fr/2zp62d


Intel Core i7 4790K: 5399MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/4j8ihf


Intel Core i7 4930K: 5119MHz
http://valid.canardpc.com/2jy50a


----------



## XSI (Jan 5, 2015)

i don't think my e8400 could handle 5ghz. something in rage of 4.2 with close to zero oc knowledge was possible. maybe ill try it in the future if decide to get Intel Pentium Anniversary.


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 5, 2015)

XSI said:


> i don't think my e8400 could handle 5ghz. something in rage of 4.2 with close to zero oc knowledge was possible. maybe ill try it in the future if decide to get Intel Pentium Anniversary.


I think you can get the E8400 to 5ghz. I've done it in the past. on air with the arctic cooling freezer 7 pro.



Sasqui said:


> Wow, this is an old thread.  Need another column for cooling.  I won't go into other requirements like stability, etc.  I guess getting into windows and running CPUz is the only requirement?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice... what are you cooling with?



I swapped my friends chilled loop into my case for it, so I'm sorry but I can't really tell you what it was. I know he had the Koolance 380i waterblock though.

My normal cooling setup is just an H80i. I'm going to start making my first custom loop soon enough.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 5, 2015)

Sasqui said:


> Nice... what are you cooling with?



Talking about Cooling?
My favorite theme


----------



## Sasqui (Jan 5, 2015)

XSI said:


> i don't think my e8400 could handle 5ghz. something in rage of 4.2 with close to zero oc knowledge was possible. maybe ill try it in the future if decide to get Intel Pentium Anniversary.



I got my E8600 over 5Ghz, and was in the top of the 4Ghz club at 4.99 (the OP wouldn't take anything over 5Ghz, lol).  It would boot into windows, I'd run CPUz, then 10-20 seconds later BSOD or reboot


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 5, 2015)

http://valid.canardpc.com/s3a0di


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 5, 2015)

ohai Mr.Scott!


----------



## xvi (Jan 5, 2015)

Mr.Scott said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/s3a0di


Looks like you're givin' her all she's got, cap'n. What do you have keeping that cool?


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 6, 2015)

OK I have to put a few up I guess. This is all done with cold water if anyone is curious.
9370@6.0
6350@5.8
8350@5.7
8320@5.7
4170@5.5
4790K@5.3
4770K@5.2
1090T@5.0
955BE@5.0
e8400@5.0


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 6, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> ohai Mr.Scott!


Hey Schmuckles 



xvi said:


> Looks like you're givin' her all she's got, cap'n. What do you have keeping that cool?


Chiller. Liquid roughly 0c.


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 6, 2015)

HAHAH I had some more fun.
Look at my Bus speed, I wasn't even trying... But I don't want to risk my other components so I'll stop there now.
Maybe I'll give a real shot one day with lower quality gpu and hdd.

http://valid.x86.fr/s9vv3u


Funny thing going on for me now, after the 5ghz run and the high Bus run the system actually posts quicker after big changes in the BIOS.
This is how I imagine the system now
Thank you sir, May I have another?


----------



## Schmuckley (Jan 6, 2015)

nice bus speed!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 6, 2015)

Here you go, cheap ass $15 ECS board clocking the $40 FX 4130 to 5Ghz+ (not stable, good enough for browsing and taking screenshot lol ), had to pump 1.6+ volts.

http://valid.x86.fr/nv507l


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 10, 2015)

http://valid.canardpc.com/4buqub

My 5ghz stable


----------



## vega22 (Jan 10, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/4buqub
> 
> My 5ghz stable




pretty sure 5ghz is 5000mhz...

i aint playing as 5ghz is much easier these days.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jan 10, 2015)

http://valid.x86.fr/vy8xiw


----------



## TheHunter (Jan 10, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/4buqub
> 
> My 5ghz stable


What cache multi did you use? Ram 2133mhz?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thought this thread was dead sorry guys.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jan 15, 2015)

now git to work


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 25, 2015)

Played with my FX-6300 today. Surprised I managed to hit 5GHz with my shitty board 

http://valid.canardpc.com/hchhjq


----------



## xvi (Jan 26, 2015)

Gave my 8350 1.6-1.65v last night trying to get ~4.9 stable (233x21) with no luck. Going the FSB route made it a tiny bit more stable, but still..


----------



## krusha03 (Jan 26, 2015)

My problem is my puny 4+1 phase board. VRMs are overheating at full load even with added mosfet heatsinks and ram cooler blowing on them. Thinking of getting one of those 8+2 phase gigabyte 970 boards for like 70-80 euros


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 26, 2015)

*cough cough* last response from OP more than 10 days ago, still no update.


----------



## xvi (Jan 27, 2015)

Took 1 core per module and quite nearly the max volts it's seen, but it's officially over 5GHz.
http://valid.x86.fr/bhzblx

Runs a lot colder than I thought it would too. Nowhere near worth having half the cores though.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2015)

TheHunter said:


> What cache multi did you use? Ram 2133mhz?


Yup 2133 in XMP setting as I use 24/7

Cache runs at 46 multi.
I've now lowered the core voltage to 1.375v and the vccin gets set at 1.92v.. When I'm in the 5ghz zone


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 27, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> pretty sure 5ghz is 5000mhz...
> 
> i aint playing as 5ghz is much easier these days.


Lol would you like me to change the bus from 100.0 MHz to 100.1 so you can be sure its 5000mhz?
The Asus board does the 4998 bullshit but hey whatever, I can also change the bootstrap if you like to give you a real show 

Oh and if 5ghz is so easy these days as you say, why don't you play?? You'd rather spout off then clock lol..


----------



## vega22 (Jan 27, 2015)

i have 5 or 6 in the older thread dude, why repost them?

when i have had 5ghz from 2 out of 3 of my last mainstream chips under air vs 4 chips from all the ones i owned before which required sub zero cooling? i think easier is about the best way to describe it


----------



## zoomer-fodder (Jan 27, 2015)

Add me
*zoomer-fodder*
Intel 5Ghz
AMD 5Ghz
Thanks.


----------



## Johan45 (Jan 27, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> i have 5 or 6 in the older thread dude, why repost them?
> 
> when i have had 5ghz from 2 out of 3 of my last mainstream chips under air vs 4 chips from all the ones i owned before which required sub zero cooling? i think easier is about the best way to describe it


Ya , now six or seven GHz that's a challenge.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 27, 2015)

CPU overclocked to 5.0Ghz 139v

Stability tests:
i ran LinX 100 iterations twice and 5 hours Prime95.
the OC was done on November 2014.


----------



## sirbaili (Jan 27, 2015)

This Is My 5GHZ Stable i7-3770k on Msi Mpower Motherboard.




This Is My 5GIG Stable


----------



## damric (Feb 11, 2015)

xvi said:


> Gave my 8350 1.6-1.65v last night trying to get ~4.9 stable (233x21) with no luck. Going the FSB route made it a tiny bit more stable, but still..



You can use Turbo shenaniagans like I did with my Athlon 760K 

http://valid.canardpc.com/tgtqir

or

Just keep pumping more voltage like I did with my FX-4100 on Hyper 212+ 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2541098


----------



## revin (Feb 11, 2015)

i7 2600K on air Modded skt 478 Scythe Ninja Plus Rev. B
5.0-5.2  and sill set up at 101x49 today 24/7 been 2 years now


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 11, 2015)

CPU-Z says Nooooo
4.998 is not 5.0GHz


----------



## TheHunter (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok i know its not 5ghz, but all seem to post maxxmem and mine looks like it owns


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 12, 2015)

I was thinking of getting this guy, what do you think of it? http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Networking/RTAC68U/


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 12, 2015)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> I was thinking of getting this guy, what do you think of it? http://www.asus.com/ca-en/Networking/RTAC68U/


Buying a 5 GHz router would be the only way to get in the 5 GHz club for me


----------



## DinaAngel (Feb 13, 2015)

this one is old but one of my favs iv done

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2728137

@Maban has the cpu now


----------



## Schmuckley (Feb 14, 2015)

Starts thread..fails to maintain. 
Roshambo
Obviously your name is not Alancsalt


----------



## Nullifier (Feb 14, 2015)

What a waste....


----------

